# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Montego Bay for the first time

## rjonsun

A fellow I work with is going to Jamaica for the first time.  It is 2 families (8 people total) including 2 tweens and 2 teens.  They are staying at Sunset Beach hotel in Montego Bay.  They want to get off the "reservation" and I am looking for a reliable driver in Montego Bay for a couple of day trips.  At least one of the trips will be with 8people the other day trip probably with only 4 people.  So, what have you got?
Regards,
Bob

----------

